# Puppy biting when playing



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

My 9 week old golden won't stop biting me when he's playing or gets exciting. He will also bite me when calm, but in a much slower and non aggressive motion where I can avoid it. I understand that he's a puppy, but are there any creative ways to curb his biting me? I can't do obedience classes yet until his shots are finished, but I'd like to fix this habit ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yelping worked really well for me; but Molly was never really a biter. She mainly went for my clothes when she was 8 weeks old, and I would yelp very loudly. By 9 weeks she never went for clothes or anything. Sometimes when she's excited, playing on her back, she might open her mouth and look like she wants to mouth me, and at that point I would stick a toy in her mouth.


----------



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Yelping worked really well for me; but Molly was never really a biter. She mainly went for my clothes when she was 8 weeks old, and I would yelp very loudly. By 9 weeks she never went for clothes or anything. Sometimes when she's excited, playing on her back, she might open her mouth and look like she wants to mouth me, and at that point I would stick a toy in her mouth.


Yeah, I'm just saying "no!" for the time being but he consistently keeps doing it. I'm just not sure which is the best way to go about it.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yelping (sharp "ai!!!" as high as your voice can go) like a puppy will work better than saying "no".


----------



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

Interesting. I'll give it a try. My only concern is having to yelp when in public rather than him learning "no" haha


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

People will understand and if they don't it doesn't matter. In puppy class your instructor will tell you to do the same thing. Plus I think your pup will be more interested in other things (new sights, sounds, and smells) than biting you when in public.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I gave Samantha a firm "no" and ignored and re-directed her. 

Ignore the biting and quickly turn his attention to something he can bite if available (toy, bone, etc.). When he's chewing it give lots of praise. If he tries to chew you, ignore it and walk away if necessary. He will learn quickly that his mouth on people gets him zero attention and/or affection. I did the same when we adopted Mulligan a year ago at two years old. 

Today neither will allow "human parts" in their mouth. For example, if you try to put your hand in their mouth or if it ends up their while playing both will pull away immediately. Be gentle but firm. Punishment isn't necessary just gentle correction. Good luck and rest assured you'll get through the nippy stage!


----------



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

ebenjamin85 said:


> I gave Samantha a firm "no" and ignored and re-directed her.
> 
> Ignore the biting and quickly turn his attention to something he can bite if available (toy, bone, etc.). When he's chewing it give lots of praise. If he tries to chew you, ignore it and walk away if necessary. He will learn quickly that his mouth on people gets him zero attention and/or affection. I did the same when we adopted Mulligan a year ago at two years old.
> 
> Today neither will allow "human parts" in their mouth. For example, if you try to put your hand in their mouth or if it ends up their while playing both will pull away immediately. Be gentle but firm. Punishment isn't necessary just gentle correction. Good luck and rest assured you'll get through the nippy stage!


I've done this and it works wonders with my pup.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

How are things going? Any improvement?


----------



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

ebenjamin85 said:


> How are things going? Any improvement?


Hey, thanks for asking. He still likes to bite when he's excited and playful, but I'm blaming it on being a puppy. I've gone with the firm "no" and then ignoring him, which I think has improved the problem. I've learned to always have a backup toy with me to stick in his mouth haha. It may be slow progress, but it's progress. Thanks again


----------



## staci (Jul 2, 2012)

i found a perfect solution! one bitter apple spray (though i refuse to put it on me!) second a SOCK yes a sock! what else would work best? take a sock and play hid and go seek the pup will also play tug a war after this she stopped biting me. she was also obsessed with the other dogs food so i quickly thought her "LEAVE IT" i say this and she gets down and barks at it but wont touch it,,odd dog!


----------



## My Rosie (Jul 18, 2012)

*Puppy bites my hands constantly*

I thought I was the only one with a puppy who prefers my hands, arms and legs to any toy! I feel soooo much better after reading everyone's posts. My little Rosie is 3 1/2 months old and while her biting has lessened SLIGHTLY I feel so much better knowing I'm not alone! The last time I had a Golden puppy was 18 years ago and she was not a biter. Just proves that no two puppies are alike. The ONLY thing that has worked for me is ignoring her....it works just until the next time I play with her, cuddle her etc. I am banking on everyone's word that this is just a phase. PS: I am working with a trainer, have tried everything from yelping ( her expression was priceless!) , frozen washcloths, dousing myself in Bitter Apple and every toy imagineable...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

tcsd87 said:


> Interesting. I'll give it a try. My only concern is having to yelp when in public rather than him learning "no" haha


So you look silly yelping in public. Who cares? You could always say "Take a picture it will last longer". What will you do if your puppy suddenly decides to poop while you are talking to someone in between you both? Or leg lifts on someone else's dog? These are far more embarrassing then yelping in public. Pride goes out the windows especially with puppies. Mine still get parties when the come when called or potty when told to. The youngest is 3 years old.

Bitter apple spray can be applied to you. Some people prefer to use peanut butter so puppy learns to lick not chew on hands. I am not a fan personally but use what works for you l. I don't want mine licking strangers possibly.


----------



## My Rosie (Jul 18, 2012)

*Yelping works!*

The yelping totally worked...day two without any biting...just lots of kisses! I am one happy mommy!!!


----------



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

My Rosie said:


> The yelping totally worked...day two without any biting...just lots of kisses! I am one happy mommy!!!


Glad the yelping worked! It didn't for me. We have just been holding his snout and saying " no bite!" it works beautifully. We put our hands in his mouth and he won't even let us. He just licks our hands now. Every puppy is different so it's all in what work bests. You just gotta try everything haha


----------

